# Bringing pets to Abu Dhabi



## nicci32 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all, we are moving to AD in April and will be bring our pets with us, we are using a company to arrange paperwork and flights etc on this end, and have contacted a couple of companies, one in dubai one in AD about helping out that end, but they seem very over priced/charging for things not needed, ie ive read that you only need a vet check if the handlers think theres a problem (ive been quoted about 4750 dhs for this part alone..) 
I know you need an import permit, and an e-card to pay for customs clearance, not sure what the actual cost of that is... 

If you have imported pets can you please help! what did you do, how much did it cost, did you use a company or do it yourself, costs (i know the permit is 500 each pet) any pearls you can share !

Thanks


----------

